# Quote from e-car insurance £96,537.83



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

lol....best quote I've ever had for the Skyline...unbelievable that they could even come up with a figure like that.


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

Give Sky Insurance a call Speak to Luke he sorted mine out


----------



## n00b (Jan 5, 2015)

I've been looking at new quotes this week and thought the one for around £9500 was crazy and then logged on tonight and saw this. 

I still see it better then being refused a quote at least there were some calculations done ? :chuckle:


----------



## Viper® (Oct 25, 2014)

That price includes the car right.... right


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Viper® said:


> That price includes the car right.... right


Ha ha ha..Nope!!:chuckle:


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

MS33 said:


> lol....best quote I've ever had for the Skyline...unbelievable that they could even come up with a figure like that.


If you are 24 or over and have driven the car for a year, then I should be able to help. 

Send me a PM with your name and number and I will call you. 

All the best 

Dan 
A-Plan Schemes
01635-879910


----------



## Adrian Flux Insurance Services (Nov 1, 2010)

MS33 said:


> lol....best quote I've ever had for the Skyline...unbelievable that they could even come up with a figure like that.


Hi,

Feel free to give us a try if you like. If you can PM me your details I can arrange a call back from our quotes team.

Kind regards
Dan.


----------

